# Who makes what for whom?



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Just starting the process of looking for a small tractor, probably something in the 20-25HP range. Lots of stuff to look at with so many different brands. For the most part I'll be looking at brands that have dealerships within 50 miles of home.

One thing I'd like to know is who is actually making tractors and engines and who is rebranding them.
Anybody got a list of OEM producers and who is selling them under their brand?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Your choices are basically narrowed down to John Deere New Holland and Kubota. Could be some others like Kioti, but unsure if they make the whole tractor.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Larry in OK said:


> Just starting the process of looking for a small tractor, probably something in the 20-25HP range. Lots of stuff to look at with so many different brands. For the most part I'll be looking at brands that have dealerships within 50 miles of home.
> 
> One thing I'd like to know is who is actually making tractors and engines and who is rebranding them.
> Anybody got a list of OEM producers and who is selling them under their brand?


You don't ask for much do you..

Yanmar still makes some John Deere tractors, and now they make the bigger Cub Cadet, Kioti and Bob Cat tractors are pretty much the same, Case and New Holland are pretty much the same. TYM makes some tractors for Mahindra.. I'd need to do research but there are others.

The main tractor engine suppliers in the 20-25 hp range are: Yanmar, Kubota, Mitsubishi, Daedong, Shibaura.. there are others, hope this helps.

If you told us the choices you have in that 50 miles radius we might be more help.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Within 20 miles there are Kioti, TYM(2) and Kubota, out to 50 miles add Cub, JD and another Kubota. There is a place close to my wife's sister that sells refurb Yanmar and Mitsubishi.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Larry in OK said:


> Within 20 miles there are Kioti, TYM(2) and Kubota, out to 50 miles add Cub, JD and another Kubota. There is a place close to my wife's sister that sells refurb Yanmar and Mitsubishi.


 
Kubota.

Scott


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

lsmurphy said:


> Kubota.
> 
> Scott


 :ditto: Kubota..


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

lsmurphy said:


> Kubota.
> 
> Scott





wjjones said:


> :ditto: Kubota..


Very few complaints found about Kubota..The owners love 'em, heck I love mine. I also loved my John Deere, it just wasn't big enough at the time. (I could use it now though)  I'm also very happy with my New Holland Skid Steer.

If I was buying today, I'd be looking at Deere, Kubota, maybe Kioti and Cub/Yanmar. 

BTW, I know several very happy TYM built Mahindra owners.


----------

